# Marijuana



## Ripptyde (Sep 8, 2006)

So, who here smokes the good ol' cannabis?


----------



## Leon (Sep 8, 2006)

drugs are bad, mmkay 

i've been drug free for the last 10 years.


----------



## David (Sep 8, 2006)

not me... 



=D


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 8, 2006)

I like breeathing, thanks.


----------



## Ripptyde (Sep 8, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 8, 2006)

well a public forum and anyone can read this post, you think people are going to tell you yes?


----------



## Ripptyde (Sep 8, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> well a public forum and anyone can read this post, you think people are going to tell you yes?


Maybe?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 8, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> well a public forum and anyone can read this post, you think people are going to tell you yes?



With the anonymimity (sp?) provided by the internet, im sure plenty of people would. they have websites dedicated to it, you know?


----------



## Naren (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree with Ken here.

And, no, I don't. It's a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Jason (Sep 8, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> well a public forum and anyone can read this post, you think people are going to tell you yes?



 umm yeah..I don't but it's not like the local pd is going come to your house.


----------



## David (Sep 8, 2006)

Naren said:


> I agree with Ken here.
> 
> And, no, I don't. It's a waste of money in my opinion.


it's really not that expensive, $5 can get you fucked up for a while.


----------



## Naren (Sep 8, 2006)

^Still a waste of money, especially considering that you're "fucking yourself up" and actually paying money to do it.


----------



## Mark. A (Sep 8, 2006)

Meh, weed is gay.

I Don't do it.


----------



## Scott (Sep 8, 2006)

I have never bought weed in my life.


That being said, it is hard to find someone who buys it, and wants to smoke it alone 

Of course I haven't had any in a few months. Like I said, I don't buy, but I have friends who offered it when they were having some. But I don't need, nor have any desire to pay for it. And I absolutely refuse to get into that kind of shit here in Ontario.

In a small town in NovaScotia, no problem. But in a big city in Ontario? No thanks.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 8, 2006)

I dont mind it. I think its funny that youre a fag if you dont like beer, but weed is for losers. 

That being said I maybe only do it once or twice a year.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 8, 2006)

Nope, its not something that has ever really grabbed my interest.


----------



## 2powern (Sep 8, 2006)

None for a year and a half, and counting.


----------



## noodles (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, everyone is acting like it's heroin or something. Alcohol is far more damaging, and it is socially acceptable.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Wow, everyone is acting like it's heroin or something. Alcohol is far more damaging, and it is socially acceptable.


----------



## rogue (Sep 8, 2006)

weed aint for me either, but thats more because i don't like to smoke things, i dont do fags either. i dont do any other drugs for the reason that otehr drugs do fuck you up.

alcohol i see as as bad as weed but u dnt have to smoke it so im fine with it


----------



## David (Sep 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Wow, everyone is acting like it's heroin or something. Alcohol is far more damaging, and it is socially acceptable.


 


I think it should be legalized.
1) 1/2 of teens wouldn't care anymore, it's not rebeling...
2) Tax that bitch.
3) Give me some fucking freedom back to do what I want. 

I remember talking to people after I went to hempfest, and I brought up should it be legalized? Many people who do not, said no, because they would never have any desire to do it anyway, so why legalize it? Not only is that selfish and mindless bullshit, but that also means that their taxes will be higher next year without the added taxes of the estimated $120 billion industry.


----------



## rogue (Sep 8, 2006)

i think that weed is a conspiracy


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 8, 2006)

rogue said:


> i think that weed is a conspiracy



 

I don't do it because my job requires me to be drug free. I also could possibly get arrested if I was drunk at work. 

That said, if I could find a job that would pay me as much money as I make now, I would be a huge stoner.


----------



## noodles (Sep 8, 2006)

FYI: You don't have to smoke weed. You can use a vaporizer, or you can bake it inside of cookies/cakes.


----------



## Leon (Sep 8, 2006)

can i stuff some buds into a chicken breast and bake it with some mushrooms and onions?


----------



## Shannon (Sep 8, 2006)

No weed for me since March '94. Between my time in the military & FAA-regulated jobs that have zero tolerance for drugs, I've gone so long without it that I just don't need or want it anymore.

Now, if I could just quit smoking cigarettes.


----------



## rummy (Sep 8, 2006)

What's weed? lol

Everybody has their vices. Some prefer weed. Too bad it's illegal.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 8, 2006)

I have no interest in weed.

But I don't understand the whole anti weed and "OMG ITS SO EVIL!" thing either.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 8, 2006)

Leon said:


> can i stuff some buds into a chicken breast and bake it with some mushrooms and onions?


 
well leon there's only one way to find out


----------



## David (Sep 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> FYI: You don't have to smoke weed. You can use a vaporizer, or you can bake it inside of cookies/cakes.


there is the vaporizer option... although that is quite pricy for a decent one.

Eating it never really hits your system as much as inhaling it. I love when people try and just toss it in a batch of brownies or something and wonder why it doesn't work though.


----------



## noodles (Sep 8, 2006)

David said:


> Eating it never really hits your system as much as inhaling it. I love when people try and just toss it in a batch of brownies or something and wonder why it doesn't work though.



That's because most people don't grind it up enough before mixing it in. Plus, smoking is a more efficient way of consumption, because you are getting it into the blood stream much faster, where it can bond with receptors in your brain.


----------



## nyck (Sep 8, 2006)

I have more important things to spend my cash on! 

/gear whore in training


----------



## rummy (Sep 8, 2006)

David said:


> there is the vaporizer option... although that is quite pricy for a decent one.
> 
> Eating it never really hits your system as much as inhaling it. I love when people try and just toss it in a batch of brownies or something and wonder why it doesn't work though.


Ha! A buddy of mine paid for $100 for it. It works very well. Well, so I'm told.


----------



## David (Sep 8, 2006)

rummy said:


> Ha! A buddy of mine paid for $100 for it. It works very well. Well, so I'm told.


exactly, that's way too expensive for me. 


Yeah, you gotta grind it up, and the best way, is to take some cocoa butter, and mash it it. After you cook it, you spread it on top and bake it for another minute... not like I've tried or anything.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 8, 2006)

I used to smoke alot, now, occasionaly that's about it, I sure as hell don't spend money on it though.


----------



## tehk (Sep 8, 2006)

> drugs are bad, mmkay



Aw man! I was going to quote Mr. Mackey!.. Drugs are bad. mmkay.. Um marijuana... that's bad.....mmkay.

I have never smoked or touched marijuana nor do I plan to in the future.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 8, 2006)

tehk said:


> Aw man! I was going to quote Mr. Mackey!.. Drugs are bad. mmkay.. Um marijuana... that's bad.....mmkay.
> 
> I have never smoked or touched marijuana nor do I plan to in the future.



No "Towlie" for you , eh?


----------



## tehk (Sep 8, 2006)

...How spicy would you like yo' Chang sauce?... (Botton right gif )


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> You can use a vaporizer,



When I was in Amsterdam in 2000, the Hemp Museum was giving free hits on their vaporizer. That was the only time I've ever done pot.


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2006)

David said:


> 3) Give me some fucking freedom back to do what I want.



 you smoke it _anyway_


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 9, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> No "Towlie" for you , eh?


 
Towelie fucking rules! Wait a sec, let me get high first then maybe I can remember.... *smokes* remember what???


----------



## Michael (Sep 9, 2006)

No, I don't. Waste of money.


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2006)

I used to enjoy smoking it pretty much everyday in the last couple of years of school, then i got to uni and became a skint student, lol


----------



## 777 (Sep 9, 2006)

any drug is a waste of time life an ofcoruse guitar money i know that and im 15 cmon

i cant stress enough how much i despise drugs and what they do to people
if you really need drugs to calm you down then you have a problem get it sorted the right way


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 9, 2006)

*beep beep beep boop, boop beep beep beep beep*

"That's it!"

"That's what?"

"That the melody to funky town!"


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2006)

777 said:


> any drug is a waste of time life an ofcoruse guitar money i know that and im 15 cmon
> 
> i cant stress enough how much i despise drugs and what they do to people
> if you really need drugs to calm you down then you have a problem get it sorted the right way



I'm pretty much anti-drug as the next person, but get off your high horse. who are you to judge someone who smokes a lil bit ? Weed isn't a whole lot dif then alcohol.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 9, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I'm pretty much anti-drug as the next person, but get off your high horse. who are you to judge someone who smokes a lil bit ? Weed isn't a whole lot dif then alcohol.



Boys, boys, boys! Like it has been said here before...

"Mmmm, Maryjuanna's bad, don't smoke maryjuanna... M'kay?
Drugs 'er bad, don't do drugs, 
alcohol is bad, don't drink alcohol, M'kay? "


----------



## David (Sep 9, 2006)

777 said:


> any drug is a waste of time life an ofcoruse guitar money i know that and im 15 cmon
> 
> i cant stress enough how much i despise drugs and what they do to people
> if you really need drugs to calm you down then you have a problem get it sorted the right way


You listen to the D.A.R.E. program too much in school. 


I'm all for life experiences, experiencing everything there is out there. This topic is just one of them. It has nothing to do with needing it to calm me down. It's like drinking, do Drew, Chris, everyone on this forum drink because of some deeper feeling that they need to supress? I'm going to guess no... they do because they like it, and it's fun. Floating around with irrational thoughts is entertaining.


----------



## Dave (Sep 9, 2006)

Breathing air is bad, mmmkay... have to breath in all those nasty petrol fumes and stuff like that, if somethings gonna kill me i'd rather it was something i was enjoying.... like being decapitated by a snapped guitar string.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 9, 2006)

wow I didn't think most of you guys were going to be like it's a hardcore drug. Let me ask you this. Have you ever heard of anyone dying from marijuana smoking or getting cancer from it? I think cigarette smoking is worse than marijuana smoking. With weed whats the worse thing that happens? You laugh at stupid shit and get the munchies. Oh and probably see Doogie Howzer snorting a line of coke off a stripper's ass.


----------



## David (Sep 9, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> wow I didn't think most of you guys were going to be like it's a hardcore drug. Let me ask you this. Have you ever heard of anyone dying from marijuana smoking or getting cancer from it? I think cigarette smoking is worse than marijuana smoking. With weed whats the worse thing that happens? You laugh at stupid shit and get the munchies. Oh and probably see Doogie Howzer snorting a line of coke off a stripper's ass.


 

many, many speakers, at hempfest, preached that smoke from marijuana does not stimulate cancer, and does not cause emphazima. I'm not sure as to the validity of it, but I think it may have some truth to it. Marijuana smoke opens up the chest, and helps with athsma. Out of the countless hippies aged 40-70 that I know, who smoke a good joint everyday, none of them have lung problems, and all are in excellent physical condition, as well as mentally stable.

Those that smoke cigs on the other hand... are not so healthy...


ALSO, you can not, get, physically addicted to marijuana. That fact is indeed, a lie. Many people become mentally addicted to it, such as an addiction to video games, street racing, skydiving (my personal favorites...), but it does not physically addict you like ecstasy, cocaine, nicatine, meth, etc.


----------



## Kotex (Sep 9, 2006)

^true
Dude, I love weed. I smoke it every chance I get. ::


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2006)

David Marijuana smoke opens up the chest said:


> _that_ is the fuckign dumbest thing I have ever heard. Dude smoking weed will NOT help my asthma


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Not me. Im a boozer!


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 10, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Not me. Im a boozer!


 
and a Dicky stiffins manwhore with a great avatar.


----------



## Mark. A (Sep 10, 2006)

David said:


> many, many speakers, at hempfest, preached that smoke from marijuana does not stimulate cancer, and does not cause emphazima. I'm not sure as to the validity of it, but I think it may have some truth to it. Marijuana smoke opens up the chest, and helps with athsma. Out of the countless hippies aged 40-70 that I know, who smoke a good joint everyday, none of them have lung problems, and all are in excellent physical condition, as well as mentally stable.
> 
> Those that smoke cigs on the other hand... are not so healthy...
> 
> ...



Seriously big rofl at this dude, you need to get a smack to the head and get a clue.


----------



## David (Sep 10, 2006)

think what you want...


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2006)

David said:


> many, many speakers, at hempfest, preached that smoke from marijuana does not stimulate cancer, and does not cause emphazima. I'm not sure as to the validity of it, but I think it may have some truth to it. Marijuana smoke opens up the chest, and helps with athsma. Out of the countless hippies aged 40-70 that I know, who smoke a good joint everyday, none of them have lung problems, and all are in excellent physical condition, as well as mentally stable.
> 
> Those that smoke cigs on the other hand... are not so healthy...
> 
> ...



Marijuana actually is more likely to cause cancer than cigarettes because cigarettes have filters and marijuana does not. The reason why most people don't get cancer from marijuana is because cigarette smokers usually smoke 20x more cigarettes than marijuana smokers smoke pot (most smokers I know smoke 10-15 cigarettes a day. How many pot smokers smoke 10-15 joints a day?) Marijuana is a lot lot more unhealthy than cigarettes. Sure, marijuana isn't anything compared to ecstacy, cocaine, meth, heroin, etc. But what you're saying is wrong. And, just because you know a lot of pot-smokers who smoke 1 joint a day who are relatively healthy means nothing. I have a lot of friends who smoke over 10 cigarettes a day and are very healthy. And, in the US, I had some friends who smoked 1-2 joints a day and were very unhealthy. Proves nothing.

And, David, you are wrong. You can. GET. physically. addicted. to. marijuana. Do. you. understand? It's not a lie. Get your facts straight and stop talking like what you're saying are facts. You don't have access to some special information that no one else has. 

That said, no, marijuana is not a "hardcore" drug, but it IS more addicting and more dangerous than tobacco.


----------



## David (Sep 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> And, David, you are wrong. You can. GET. physically. addicted. to. marijuana. Do. you. understand? It's not a lie. Get your facts straight and stop talking like what you're saying are facts. You don't have access to some special information that no one else has.
> 
> That said, no, marijuana is not a "hardcore" drug, but it IS more addicting and more dangerous than tobacco.


It's not addicting. Fact. It's not addicting. FACT.

and to the rest of that information, it would be very helpful and accessible to you if you could read. 


> many, many speakers, at hempfest, preached that smoke from marijuana does not stimulate cancer, and does not cause emphazima. *I'm not sure as to the validity of it, but I think it may have some truth to it.* Marijuana smoke opens up the chest, and helps with athsma. Out of the countless hippies aged 40-70 that I know, who smoke a good joint everyday, none of them have lung problems, and all are in excellent physical condition, as well as mentally stable.


Sure sounds like I was preaching fact there now doesn't it.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2006)

David said:


> It's not addicting. Fact. It's not addicting. FACT.
> 
> and to the rest of that information, it would be very helpful and accessible to you if you could read.



It is addicting. FACT. It is addicting. FACT. I'd like to see where you get your information.

Maybe once you graduate from high school and have a college degree (assuming that's possible), you can talk to me.  Funny that you make an insult inferring that I can't read when you're the one with all the grammar and spelling mistakes throughout all your posts whereas, on the other hand, I graduated from college with an English writing degree, magna cum laude.


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2006)

David said:


> many, many speakers, at hempfest, preached that smoke from marijuana does not stimulate cancer



http://www.marijuanaaddiction.info/facts-about-marijuana.htm



> # It's hard to know for sure whether regular marijuana use causes cancer. But it is known that marijuana contains some of the same, and sometimes even more, of the cancer-causing chemicals found in tobacco smoke.
> # Studies show that someone who smokes five joints per day may be taking in as many cancer-causing chemicals as someone who smokes a full pack of cigarettes every day.





David said:


> ALSO, you can not, get, physically addicted to marijuana. That fact is indeed, a lie. *Many people become mentally addicted to it.*



http://www.spencerrecovery.com/marijuana-addiction.html



> Marijuana is not *physically* addicting. But this does not let users off the hook. Just because a drug is not physically addicting doesn't mean that it is not addicting in any capacity. It is by far one of the most addicting drugs on the market when thought about as emotionally and mentally addicting.



So according to my research, you're wrong about the cancer (Depending on the amount of useage), but right about the physical addiction.


Instead of everyone going "I'm right, you're wrong" Why not do some research to back up your claim, or disprove someone elses.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats some good research there Scott 

from my personal experience I used to smoke maybe a few joints a year while in high school and when I left for military I haven't touched it since. I feel that it's mainly a mental thing.


----------



## 2powern (Sep 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> http://www.spencerrecovery.com/marijuana-addiction.html



A recovery clinic is hardly the most unbiased of sources.


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_faq1.shtml#3-20


> *20) Aren't you afraid everyone will get hooked?* Marijuana produces no withdrawal symptoms no matter how heavy it is used. It is habit forming (psychologically addictive), but not physically addictive. The majority of people who quit marijuana don't even have to think twice about it. Comparing marijuana to addictive drugs is really quite silly.
> 
> For a drug to be physically addictive, it must be reinforcing, produce withdrawal symptoms, and produce tolerance. Marijuana is reinforcing, because it feels good, but it does not do the other two things. Caffeine, nicotine and alcohol are all physically addictive.



I'll keep looking for more if you'd like.


----------



## 2powern (Sep 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> http://www.erowid.org/plants/cannabis/cannabis_faq1.shtml#3-20
> 
> 
> I'll keep looking for more if you'd like.



That reinforces David's statement that it's mentally addictive, not physically.


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2006)

I know that. That's what my first quote reinforced aswell


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2006)

2powern said:


> A recovery clinic is hardly the most unbiased of sources.



Good point. I've read quite a bit about marijuana addiction that establishes that it does exist, but isn't as addicting as most drugs. 

There seem to be quite a few people who have been addicted to marijuana and there seem to be a lot of people who believe in the addiction.

Here's an interesting site specifically about marijuana addiction: http://www.marijuanaaddiction.info/



> Marijuana addiction is a phenomenon experienced by more than 150,000 individuals each year who enter treatment for their proclaimed addiction to marijuana. Marijuana addiction is characterized as compulsive, often uncontrollable marijuana craving, seeking, and use, even when the individual knows that marijuana use is not in his best interest. Marijuana addiction could be defined as chronically making the firm decision not to use marijuana followed shortly by a relapse due to experiencing overwhelming compulsive urges to use marijuana despite the firm decision not to. This contradiction is characteristic of an addiction problem.
> 
> Symptoms of Marijuana Addiction:
> 
> ...



FACT. Marijuana is addictive. FACT.


----------



## 2powern (Sep 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> I know that. That's what my first quote reinforced aswell



My bad, then we agree.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 10, 2006)

i had an ex girlfriend who smoked pot ALL The time. so much that it didnt even really affect her noticably. She smoked up 2-3 times a day for about 3 years. then once she got out of college, she stopped cold turkey and waited long enough to pass the drug tests and got a job. No side effects or withdrawls or anything. she just said she was kinda bored lol


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2006)

^True. But that doesn't mean it's not addictive. My uncle smoked a pack a day of cigarettes for over 10 years and then one day just said "This is bad for my health" and quite cold turkey. He hasn't smoked a cigarette since then. That doesn't mean cigarettes aren't addictive, though.



David said:


> many, many speakers, at hempfest, preached that smoke from marijuana does not stimulate cancer, and does not cause emphazima. I'm not sure as to the validity of it, but I think it may have some truth to it. Marijuana smoke opens up the chest, and helps with athsma. Out of the countless hippies aged 40-70 that I know, who smoke a good joint everyday, none of them have lung problems, and all are in excellent physical condition, as well as mentally stable.
> 
> Those that smoke cigs on the other hand... are not so healthy...



http://www.marijuanaaddiction.info/news-left.htm?aid=57



Marijuana effects on the lungs said:


> Three cannabis joints a day cause the same damage to the lining of the airways as 20 cigarettes, the British Lung Foundation study says.
> 
> When cannabis and tobacco are smoked together, the effects are dramatically worsened, it adds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott (Sep 10, 2006)

David said:


> ALSO, you can not, get, *physically* addicted to marijuana. That fact is indeed, a lie. Many people become *mentally* addicted to it.





Naren said:


> And, David, you are wrong. You can. GET. *physically*. addicted. to. marijuana.





David said:


> It's *not* addicting. Fact. It's not addicting. FACT.





Naren said:


> FACT. Marijuana *is* addictive. FACT.



Ok, you guys need to start wording shit properly 

I think the two of you agree that marijuana is addicting in atleast one form or another. You need to specify if you are talking about physical, mental, or both, or neither. Or else this will just continue into "FACT. is addictive. FACT" and "FACT. Isn't addictive. FACT" Which by the way, is getting really annoying


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 10, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^True. But that doesn't mean it's not addictive. My uncle smoked a pack a day of cigarettes for over 10 years and then one day just said "This is bad for my health" and quite cold turkey. He hasn't smoked a cigarette since then. That doesn't mean cigarettes aren't addictive, though.



well, its proven that nicotine gives you withdrawls, its physically addictive. my ex reported no symptoms of woithdrawls or anything... And most other people that i've known that quit, they havent had any issues with it.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> Ok, you guys need to start wording shit properly
> 
> I think the two of you agree that marijuana is addicting in atleast one form or another. You need to specify if you are talking about physical, mental, or both, or neither. Or else this will just continue into "FACT. is addictive. FACT" and "FACT. Isn't addictive. FACT" Which by the way, is getting really annoying



I'm referring mainly to "mental", but I consider "mental" to be "physical" since your mind is a part of your body as well. It's been proven that the chemicals in marijuana affect parts of your brain that lead to addiction. So, I would say "both."



Metal Ken said:


> well, its proven that nicotine gives you withdrawls, its physically addictive. my ex reported no symptoms of woithdrawls or anything... And most other people that i've known that quit, they havent had any issues with it.



One thing I've noticed that's weird about nicotine is how it affects different people in different ways. Some people have actually gotten cancer from second hand smoke, while my close friend's grandfather is around 90, has smoked CIGARS since he was in his 20s and cigarettes since he was in his teens. He does not have cancer and is actually very healthy.

My uncle never had any symptoms or withdrawals after quitting either. I asked him "You just quit cold turkey? Wasn't it hard?" and he said something like "Nah, not really. There was the habit thing. For over 10 years, I would just smoke a cigarette when I wanted. But it wasn't difficult or painful to quit." I have known people who have had trouble quitting pot, though. Granted, they smoked quite a bit, which probably had a bigger effect on their bodies.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, how the fuck did i miss this thread? i'm probably one of the biggest potheads on this forum. and although i do think it's bad and addictive, some of you blow it WAY the fuck out of proportion.  

weed is WAY less harmful than alcohol,* period*. when was the last time you or anybody got so high you had weed poisening and had to have your stomach pumped? or threw up (seen this twice in about 4 years, one was someones first time and he was drunk, the other was on april 20th and the guy had smoked like a fuckin 1/4, for those of that don't smoke thats about 80 bucks, and smoked it in like 4 hours, which IMO is just dumb and a waste)? or had a hangover? or got info a physical confrontation because you're both high? 

weed gets you just as high or more if you cook it into brownies or other food. it doesn't hit you as fast or had, no its not as efficient. but if you make em right you'll get the head high like smoking plus a body high that is extreamly intese and lasts alot longer. the thing is you have to put in a shitload of REALLY good weed for this to happen. 

VS. cigs its just plain hard to compare. pound for pound you can say that weed is more harmful, but thats not a fair comparison. if you compare a half pack a day smoker to someone who goes through a dimebag a day, the weed smoker is going to be healthier. you smoke them differently. comparing apples and oranges people. not to mention dr. dru has stated many times that weed smoke is not linked to lung cancer or heart disese like cigs, but can still cause emphizima. (yea, i know i can't spell)

*one more thing... I smoke because i like it. i'm not trying to "hide from reality" or "run from the pain" or any other bullshit excuse that you drug free kids make up, you don't smoke or drink? cool, right on man, but don't think you know my reasons behind what i do* 

all this being said. i haven't smoked for over a week now. which the longest time in over 2 years for me. why? because i was chronicly tired, lazy and didn't want to do anything. _thats just me_.i know penty of people that have been smoking for 20+ years and are fine (hell you wouldn't even know they did smoke if they didn't tell you). plus I was at about 40 bucks every 2 or 3 days for the shit. and i got hella bills i can pay off instead. do i still want to smoke? honestly fuck yeah i do. but i'm not gonna let some little plant take control of what i really want to do in my life.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2006)

[action=Chris]does not do drugs, they cut into his drinking time.[/action]


----------



## Abu-Abu (Sep 10, 2006)

I love how stubborn anti-drug people can be, jeez, just light up a J and chill.

No one has ever died from Marijuana, tons have died from Ciggarettes and Alcohol, and those are facts. I don't care how many websites will say it is more "unhealthy" to smoke, if no one has died, how can that be more unhealthy than ciggarettes?

And if you guys think cooking it will get you less stoned than smoking it, than you must be cooking it wrong. Do you just throw it in there? Or do you first cook some Cannabutter, and then cook your food using the cannabutter? Because that's the way to get all the THC absorbed into the food.

"And God said, 'See, I have given you every herb that yields seed which is on the face of the earth, and every tree whose fruit yields seed; to you it shall be for food.'" - Genesis 1:29

Cannabis: Food for your soul. 


I also agree that legalizing Marijuana, would stop SO MANY of the teenagers from using it, because most of them are using it to rebel, and same with ciggarettes.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> [action=Chris]does not do drugs, they cut into his drinking time.[/action]


best reasoning i've heard yet 



Guitar! said:


> And if you guys think cooking it will get you less stoned than smoking it, than you must be cooking it wrong.


yep


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> My uncle never had any symptoms or withdrawals after quitting either. I asked him "You just quit cold turkey? Wasn't it hard?" and he said something like "Nah, not really. There was the habit thing. For over 10 years, I would just smoke a cigarette when I wanted. But it wasn't difficult or painful to quit." I have known people who have had trouble quitting pot, though. Granted, they smoked quite a bit, which probably had a bigger effect on their bodies.




well, thats the thing. i smoke cigars, occaisionally. to get addicted to smoking cigarettes and cigars and shit, you need to really crank down on a pack or two of cigs a day, and whatever the cigar equivalent is. Last time i had a cigar (granted it was a minature one) was about a month ago.. before that? About a year. By that standard, im not really a smoker. BUT the point stands. I have a couple of friends who are my age who are pack-a-dayers. they CANT not smoke, they try. and they cant. My ex was pretty much the marijuana equivalent of a pack a day or more smoker. and when she quit, she told me the only side effect was she didnt know what to do with her time anymore lol

I dunno, i dont smoke marijuana (Granted, i've TRIED it a couple of times ) But im by no means an authority on it. I just dont personally get the big deal -- i'm with you on it, i'd rather spend my money on something else. BUT i still agree with those who say it isnt physically addictive. Mentally? sure. Gambling isnt physically addictive - you dont get gambling withdrawls, but there's plenty of horror stories from that. I'm just saying as long as you got some will power, you cant get addicted.


----------



## Naren (Sep 11, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I dunno, i dont smoke marijuana (Granted, i've TRIED it a couple of times ) But im by no means an authority on it. I just dont personally get the big deal -- i'm with you on it, i'd rather spend my money on something else. BUT i still agree with those who say it isnt physically addictive. Mentally? sure. Gambling isnt physically addictive - you dont get gambling withdrawls, but there's plenty of horror stories from that. I'm just saying as long as you got some will power, you cant get addicted.



Yeah, I don't smoke it either (but I have tried it a few times). I don't really think it's usually a big deal. The main danger in smoking marijuana, I think, is getting caught and having to spend money and time dealing with that (and maybe getting it put on your record. I had a friend in high school get in HUGE trouble for smoking pot beyond a McDonald's at 3am one day. He had a parol officer for like 4-6 months after that). The reason I don't smoke it is: a) I don't want to get caught. If I get caught in the US, I have some trouble. If I get caught in Japan, it's about 100x worse. They have zero tolerance for any drugs. b) I have better things to spend my money on (and don't someone say "What? ALCOHOL?" I only drink about once a week, sometimes once every two weeks). I've never said "You are so wrong and evil for doing that!" I have more of an opinion of "I think it's a waste of time and money."

I'm not going to argue whether marijuana is physically addictive or not, but I know for a fact that it's a very "addictive" drug. I agree that if you have some will power, you can't get addicted. But, I think if you have willpower for cigarettes, you can avoid getting addicted, as well. That's why so many people can quit cold turkey.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> Yeah, I don't smoke it either (but I have tried it a few times). I don't really think it's usually a big deal. The main danger in smoking marijuana, I think, is getting caught and having to spend money and time dealing with that (and maybe getting it put on your record. I had a friend in high school get in HUGE trouble for smoking pot beyond a McDonald's at 3am one day. He had a parol officer for like 4-6 months after that). The reason I don't smoke it is: a) I don't want to get caught. If I get caught in the US, I have some trouble. If I get caught in Japan, it's about 100x worse. They have zero tolerance for any drugs. b) I have better things to spend my money on (and don't someone say "What? ALCOHOL?" I only drink about once a week, sometimes once every two weeks). I've never said "You are so wrong and evil for doing that!" I have more of an opinion of "I think it's a waste of time and money."
> 
> I'm not going to argue whether marijuana is physically addictive or not, but I know for a fact that it's a very "addictive" drug. I agree that if you have some will power, you can't get addicted. But, I think if you have willpower for cigarettes, you can avoid getting addicted, as well. That's why so many people can quit cold turkey.



Totally, dude. The risks arent worth the benefits, IMO. And i'd rather spend that money on CDs, books, or guitar related things. i'm the same way with beer. the last time i even bought any alcohol was over a month ago. 

Back to the topic at hand though - All i'm arguing is that Marijuana can only create a psychological addiction, not a physical one.


----------



## String Seraphim (Sep 11, 2006)

The whole thing never really interested me. I've been around poeple who have done it a number of times and they just became goofier human beings than they normally were..........no big deal, no fire works, no candy. 

It just didn't appeal to me. I never judged people who did it and I never thought less of them. Not to mention I found observing said individuals say and do some retarded stuff so it provided me with quite the the heap of "hey remember that time" material because I'm the only one that remembers it.


----------



## noodles (Sep 11, 2006)

Naren said:


> And, David, you are wrong. You can. GET. physically. addicted. to. marijuana. Do. you. understand? It's not a lie. Get your facts straight and stop talking like what you're saying are facts. You don't have access to some special information that no one else has.



You must get your special information from the US government, because it is NOT physically addicting. Psychologically addicting? You bet.

He is also right about it helping with asthma, emphysema, etc. However, he is wrong about the method. Smoking it still exposes you to tar and carcinogenic gases that are a biproduct of combustion. Vaporization is the proper method. C'mon, David, you don't burn asthma medication and smoke it, do you? 



Naren said:


> I'm referring mainly to "mental", but I consider "mental" to be "physical" since your mind is a part of your body as well. It's been proven that the chemicals in marijuana affect parts of your brain that lead to addiction. So, I would say "both."



You'd make a great politician.


----------



## Leon (Sep 11, 2006)

weed, weed, the magical plant!
the more you smoke, the more you...


....hey, look at my haaaaand!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 11, 2006)

Leon said:


> weed, weed, the magical plant!
> the more you smoke, the more you...
> 
> 
> ....hey, look at my haaaaand!


ha ha ha.... i think thats more so shrooms


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> You must get your special information from the US government, because it is NOT physically addicting. Psychologically addicting? You bet.
> 
> He is also right about it helping with asthma, emphysema, etc. However, he is wrong about the method. Smoking it still exposes you to tar and carcinogenic gases that are a biproduct of combustion. Vaporization is the proper method. C'mon, David, you don't burn asthma medication and smoke it, do you?
> 
> ...


 
you know Noodles, smoking does stunt your growth.... I guess thats why we're both short...


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 12, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> you know Noodles, smoking does stunt your growth....


 you guys must be gettin some really good stuff. i'm still 6'4"


----------



## noodles (Sep 12, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> you know Noodles, smoking does stunt your growth.... I guess thats why we're both short...



If that's the case, then I ought to be about 3'11" right now.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 12, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> you guys must be gettin some really good stuff. i'm still 6'4"


 
Let's just say my contacts are very productive 

oh and I'm 5'6" LMAO


----------



## David (Sep 12, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> ha ha ha.... i think thats more so shrooms


fuck shrooms! that shit messes you up so bad... and for waaay too long.


----------



## rummy (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## JPMDan (Sep 12, 2006)

rummy said:


>


 
LOL 

you gotta tell me where you got that smilie from!!!


----------



## Dormant (Sep 12, 2006)

Just to be pedantic surrounding the use of the term addiction earlier in the thread. Drugs are not physically addictive EVER. Nothing is. Addiction is defined by either a physiological and/or psychological need or desire. Physical is not physiological, habitual or compulsive and is therefore an incorrect way of referring to the term addiction. 

[/wanker]


----------



## rummy (Sep 12, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> LOL
> 
> you gotta tell me where you got that smilie from!!!


It's a standard smiley over at http://www.club3g.com/forum Chris and I post there.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 12, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Just to be pedantic surrounding the use of the term addiction earlier in the thread. Drugs are not physically addictive EVER. Nothing is. Addiction is defined by either a physiological and/or psychological need or desire. Physical is not physiological, habitual or compulsive and is therefore an incorrect way of referring to the term addiction.
> 
> [/wanker]




tell you what, lets get you on some heroin and come back to that discussion afterwards ;D


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 12, 2006)

David said:


> fuck shrooms! that shit messes you up so bad... and for waaay too long.


 i'm never gonna do em again... that shit changed me. 



Metal Ken said:


> tell you what, lets get you on some heroin and come back to that discussion afterwards ;D


also stage 3 alcoholics can go into a state where they NEED alcohol to keep them alive. either way, its not very pretty at all.


----------



## Dormant (Sep 13, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> tell you what, lets get you on some heroin and come back to that discussion afterwards ;D





That is still not *Physical* addiction. Psychology, Pharmacology, and clinical studies have gone a long way to prove that addiction is defined in all cases by molecular, physiological, and psychological causes. The physical desire aspect is an after effect and is not considered to be part of the aetiology.


----------



## David (Sep 13, 2006)

Dylan7620 said:


> i'm never gonna do em again... that shit changed me.


 

It's so true! Everyone has their own crazy story. I completely flipped out and had a mental breakdown.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 13, 2006)

David said:


> It's so true! Everyone has their own crazy story. I completely flipped out and had a mental breakdown.



Gee, and I just kept serving beer to the police!


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 13, 2006)

David said:


> It's so true! Everyone has their own crazy story. I completely flipped out and had a mental breakdown.


 
I had a friend that was using shrooms for the first time we were chilling in his room with a blacklight. and he could of sworn there was a little green dude about 2-3 inches chilling on my shoulder with his bong and the little dude looked at him and say damn you are one fucked up motherfucker. My friend was like


----------



## noodles (Sep 13, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> he could of sworn there was a little green dude about 2-3 inches chilling on my shoulder with his bong and the little dude looked at him and say damn you are one fucked up motherfucker.



That's where I was that night!


----------



## String Seraphim (Sep 13, 2006)

^^^^ I think my right lung just collapsed.


----------



## Drew (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, I gave this a brief scan. Thoughts: 

I did weed a couple times in high school and once in college. It was fun right up to the point where I realized that, as much fun as I had while high, my sober friends had just as much fun laughing at the high kids. I've got no problem with it, and a number of my friends still smoke. I try not to inhale anything secondhand, but it doesn't bother me to be around them or anything - it just doesn't hold any interest for me. No regrets, but no further desire. 

I have no idea if weed is physically addictive, but at the VERY least it's psychologically addictive. 

The anti-drug ad showing kids in a car billowing with pot smoke pranking a drive-through, speeding off, and crashing into a little girl on a bike is bullshit. I've never seen a stoner (and I hate to make the obvious joke) accellerate half that fast. 

I also think pot should be legal. It's arguably less harmful than cigarettes and alcohol, and considering the VAST sums of money spent on marijuana enforcement in the states every year, it makes more economic sense to legalize it and tax it heavily than to try to prohibit it and hemmhorage cash at the seams paying for innefective law enforcement. 

I also think that, while it should be legal, it should be illegal to smoke it in public as it has such a strong, pronounced secondhand smoke effect. the privacy of your home is cool, or in your car, or whatever - smoking weed on a streetcorner where every passerby can get a lungful on the other hand is not. This is effectively no different than our existing alcohol policy, for what it's worth. 

I don't really buy the "gateway drug" argument. How is smoking an organic substance going to make me want to snort a heavily processed derivative of an organic substance or stick a needle into my arm to inject a derrivative of another organic one? If anything, I could see the weakened decision-making from alcohol being more of a factor. 



Chris said:


> [action=Chris]does not do drugs, they cut into his drinking time.[/action]



Chris, as usual, is right. Pass the bourbon.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> That's where I was that night!


 
LMAO!!!!!      

Nah you would of been chilling with your KXK or stabbing my neck with it LMAO.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone ever heard that story of those guys who were doing acid and went for a drive after dark?

Supposedly they decided to steal a garden gnome out of a yard and decided to strap it into a seat and take it for a drive. Then they decided that they were going to give the gnome acid, and so they smeared some on it's mouth.

They then went back to their dorms and went to sleep. Whoever's car it was went out to his car and discovered that there was a dead little girl in his back seat.

I'm pretty sure it's a made up story, but I'm curious if anyone has ever heard it before.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 13, 2006)

Nope never heard it but sounds like Noodles was gnomenapped


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 13, 2006)

Drew said:


> The anti-drug ad showing kids in a car billowing with pot smoke pranking a drive-through, speeding off, and crashing into a little girl on a bike is bullshit. I've never seen a stoner (and I hate to make the obvious joke) accellerate half that fast.


thank you! every stoner i know drives better when they're stoned, they drive like grandmas. well, grandmas that check they're blind spots 



Mastodon said:


> Anyone ever heard that story of those guys who were doing acid and went for a drive after dark?
> 
> Supposedly they decided to steal a garden gnome out of a yard and decided to strap it into a seat and take it for a drive. Then they decided that they were going to give the gnome acid, and so they smeared some on it's mouth.
> 
> ...


 WTF?? they must have done something cuz you can't OD on acid.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 14, 2006)

I smoke weed very ocassionally, like I'll not smoke for a good 6 months(or possibly much longer) and then have two or three days where I'm stoned off my ass. Then I'll go another eternity without it. My friends have a good deal of "One time when Nick was stoned..." stories, that are just priceless. As for cooking it, you have to make weed butter (a.k.a. "cannabutter") first, then proceed to cook with it. If you've got good enough stuff you can just eat some and start feeling the effects in about 30-60 minutes. One of my favorite ways to use it all (when I have enough to do so) is eat some, wash it down with generous amounts of very sugary coffee, wait about 45 minutes and start smoking the rest-It's the strangest way I've ever felt. Funny thing is that cause I smoke so seldom(and thus I have next to no tolerance), that when I do smoke, I still feel a little wierd for about 2-3 days afterwards.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 14, 2006)

My old art teacher was telling me and a few of my other friends about the time him and his friends started experimenting with acid in the 60's, apparently one day when my art teacher was having his tonsils removed his friends took some acid and lay on a hill staring up at the sun, all of them are now blind but I suppose it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 15, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> My old art teacher was telling me and a few of my other friends about the time him and his friends started experimenting with acid in the 60's, apparently one day when my art teacher was having his tonsils removed his friends took some acid and lay on a hill staring up at the sun, all of them are now blind but I suppose it seemed like a good idea at the time.


 
Damn what a bummer that is.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 16, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> My old art teacher was telling me and a few of my other friends about the time him and his friends started experimenting with acid in the 60's, apparently one day when my art teacher was having his tonsils removed his friends took some acid and lay on a hill staring up at the sun, all of them are now blind but I suppose it seemed like a good idea at the time.


 
Me thinks that in their chemically altered state, they looked right at the sun and kept their eyes open for extended periods of time.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 16, 2006)

noodles said:


> That's where I was that night!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 16, 2006)

Shannon said:


> No weed for me since March '94. Between my time in the military & FAA-regulated jobs that have zero tolerance for drugs, I've gone so long without it that I just don't need or want it anymore.
> 
> Now, if I could just quit smoking cigarettes.



I quit all drugs back in '97 and by "all" I mean I was doing ALL of them!!! I quit everything but weed at first and then I still felt like shit so I decided to put down the weed as well. I instantly felt better and never looked back. I've kicked a coke habit and the early stages of a heroin addiction and I CAN NOT bring myself to quit smoking!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 28, 2006)

VERY VERY ocassionally I indulge myself in this fine herb.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 28, 2006)

Have smoked it, tried it when i was a young lad in my mid teens, and since then have smoked it on and off. Only like stuff that just blots my head off and disables the urge to eat, as it just makes me consume large quantities of food which i don't like too much. 

Spacecake on the other hand is something I love, and it stops the munchies as well, and it really hits the spot!

It's got to be good quality stuff though, proper "where's my head gone" shite, otherwise no good.

But it's only on the odd occasion and always has been, just don't really get that into it.


----------



## Abaddon (Oct 8, 2006)

Has anyone here had so much fucked up shit happened to them that maybe smoking and drinking were ACTUALLY an escape from a very fucked up reality? Maybe it's the wrong answer but maybe no one ever told you that either. Guitar has always been an escape, but there are times when you just can't play. I could write a book but instead I'll just leave you with a thought. 

P.S. There ARE times when it's fun too.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 8, 2006)

^That's one way of looking at it...but I've found in the past that 'medicating' myself to escape my problems doesn't make them go away, it just throws them into sharper relief.
I agree there are times when it's fun to get high, but only if you were ready to have a good time to begin with.


----------



## Tombinator (Oct 8, 2006)

I haven't smoked herb on a regular basis for the last 7 years. It's only every once in a blue moon that I may touch the stuff, if at all. I don't mind if others do it. I still hang out with some old friends that smoke on a daily basis, but at times, tend to find them very boring to be around when they're high. I also take note that many still only cling onto the superficial bandwagon mentalities, and cultures associated with it. No age requirements.


----------



## includao (Nov 7, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass said:


> VERY VERY ocassionally I indulge myself in this fine herb.


----------

